# Working holiday Visa



## kettle (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi,

Im looking at applying for a working holiday visa for the Netherlands and I was just wondering if any of you know about this process.

Ive looked on the embassy website and they all state that you need to show that you have sufficant funds in your bank account for when you arrive (approx $3000 AUD for australians). Does anyone know how long you need to hold this money in your account for before you make the application? 

Im currently working full time in the uk and will take my last paycheck plus some savings to make this amount. However I need to apply for the visa in advance so the money is not likely to have been there as savings for 3 months or anything. Do they check this or will it impact on my chances of being given the work visa?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

After visa check they will ask you for your funds the moment you enter the NL. That's purely randomly done. I doubt if Australians are severely checked in that process though. Like in all countries border security grands you entry and exceed visa in rulings.
If needed, you can show a credit card which is normally enough.


----------



## Celeste.joy (Jul 24, 2017)

*Australia in belgium*

Hello everyone!
I'm Celeste a 22 years old Australia .
I'm looking for a working holliday visa in Belgium .
And I would like to know if it is possible to apply directly in Europe cause I would like to travel first , like in France and Deutschland.
So can I apply in Europe for a working holliday visa in Belgium during my stay in France or Deutschland?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking you can only apply for a visa from the consulate that covers the area in which you are legally resident, so you will need to have the appropriate visa for your entry into the Schengen area. The visa will be stamped for entry by the immigration people at the first airport you arrive in in Europe. (It's next to impossible to get anyone to stamp your visa if you enter a Schengen country from another Schengen country since there is no border control.)

It's also a big advantage to go through the consulate in Australia for something like a working holiday visa because there are only a few countries that have the right to a working holiday visa, and the Australian consulate staff are most familiar with the process for issuing one. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

